

CityMapper Raises $10MM - nherbold
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/17/citymapper-10m/

======
kalleth
Even the article refers to it as "$10M".

Please stop adding extra M's :(

~~~
mathattack
I like the double Ms. It reduces the ambiguity. Nobody thinks of 10MM as
anything other than 10 million. 10M can be 10 million or 10 thousand. I've
been in situations where the ambiguity has caused problems.

~~~
kalleth
For me (UK, not US) it _increases_ it.

Nobody outside the financial sector uses it here, at all. And 10M is always
understood to mean 10 million, never 10 thousand (that's 10k).

------
mintone
Good, this is an excellent app and their success is much deserved. I look
forward to what is to come from them.

